# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Clima y Medio Ambiente  Primeras lluvias de año hidrológico en la Sierra empiezan este miércoles, informa Senamhi

## Bruno Cillóniz

*En un inicio serán ligeras y aisladas*  *Lima, set. 14 (ANDINA).-* Las primeras lluvias del año hidrológico 2009-2010 se presentarán desde este miércoles en la Sierra peruana, principalmente la del norte y centro del país, informó hoy el Servicio Nacional de Meteorología e Hidrología (Senamhi).  
Sixto Flores, meteorólogo de la institución, explicó a la agencia Andina que se trata de precipitaciones ligeras y aisladas en un inicio, pero el día sábado podrían llegar a ser generalizadas y alcanzar hasta un nivel moderado. 
Sostuvo que similar situación se estima que registre toda la franja de Selva en aquellos días, sobre todo en la zona norte (Loreto). 
La sierra sur, en departamentos como Apurímac y algunas localidades de Cusco, podría ser comprendida en este panorama, aunque de una forma eventual, manifestó el especialista.  
El año hidrológico 2009-2010 empezó el pasado 1 de septiembre a nivel nacional, marcando el inicio de lo que será en los próximos meses la usual temporada de precipitaciones.  
Para la costa norte, en ciudades como Tumbes, Piura y Lambayeque, se observa brillo solar alrededor del mediodía, condición que se espera continúe a lo largo de esta semana, comentó. 
De otro lado, recordó que el friaje del último fin de semana en la selva sur provocó que la temperatura del aire en Puerto Maldonado, capital de Madre de Dios, registre una mínima de 14 grados y una máxima de 26, cuando comúnmente supera los 30 grados.Temas similares: Hoy empieza año hidrológico 2009-2010 y marca inicio de próxima temporada de lluvias Senamhi anuncia nevadas en sierra central y sur desde este miércoles Nivel de río Amazonas supera promedio histórico, informa Senamhi Río Amazonas se encuentra al límite de nivel de desborde, informa Senamhi-Loreto Senamhi pronostica caída de lluvias y nevadas en sierra sur del país

----------

